# Barometer study



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well more of a long term observation than a study. I got a barometer app but discovered a better one on my regular accuweather app. All of my fishing is for crappie but found some things out about bass and catfish as well. I can only go when I can go so if the conditions aren’t right it’s really not gonna stop me. Here’s what I’ve “observed”. Barometer above 30.1 - usually very nice weather but fish don’t want to bite. I can see them on structure with ff but can only get one to bite per spot. Sometimes, no bites
Between 30 and 30.1. Still nice weather but fishing still not good. 
Below 30 usually cloudy and fish bite better. May get 4 fish per structure as compared to 1 fish at above 30
As bad weather or fronts approach the barometer drops and this seemed to be the best time to fish. A falling barometer will also produce bass and catfish on crappie jigs. Ironically this is also the time that I hear more owls, and see more wildlife. 
After the front or storms pass the barometer on a rise completely stopped the bite for me. I’ve been told crappie really don’t like a rising pressure as it affects their swim bladder and makes them feel like they have a full stomach. 
Barometer readings have to be a small part of success or failure. A falling barometer won’t do much for you if the water is high and muddy, but I think it’s at least something to consider if your planning a trip or if your just looking for something to blame after a bad one!


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

That's pretty on point TnH...I've found the barometric pressure changes are something to look at as well and make adjustments for when I go if its high or rising...usually lighter, smaller, slower is what gets me the nod on tougher days. Although I'm a pretty dismal crappie fisher in general lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good info Tryn.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I will say that I think the moon phase is a stronger influence than the barometer.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you keep a log book?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Do you keep a log book?




I had one on my phone but it didn’t get updated and won’t work with the new iOS. Barometer readings are so slight they are annoying. All above 29 and below 31


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I always thought a log would be useful for water temp to fish depth comparison. Especially useful for spider trolling. The ones I see are from different areas and just don’t seem to hold true to our perch. A lot of the stuff you see on the web doesn’t work in our area. For me anyway.

I’m like you though. I fish when I can. I would still go knowing the odds are against me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So many variables just made the log a lot of work with no consistent pattern. Water temp imo is useless unless you measure at fishing depth. I may go this weekend


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I too believe that the moon plays a big deal with the fishing also.

Here you go.

http://youtu.be/g-Zn_6DoRqM?t=18


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

My observations on bass fishing and barometer matched yours back in North Carolina, Tryin. Good info, I do think it plays a role. :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fished almost all day Friday on falling barometer and had the worst day I’ve had in 3 yrs. 5 crappie. Barometer rising Saturday, fished till noon and only got 3 more. Lots of other variables but geez!


----------

